
The Internet Has Ruined Tattoos - pencilpup223
http://www.racked.com/2017/4/18/15198696/internet-tattoos-pinterest-stick-poke-finger-tat
======
jerryszczerry
> It’s a minimalist or geometric black design, like mine, popularized by
> Buzzfeed listicles like this one.

So, a ‘list article’ is a ‘listicle’ nowadays.

Wonder how'd they call a ‘test article’…

